# Spray Wax/QD with Fillers?



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Hi people. I do remember a few products in years gone past that helped mask some imperfections. This definitely has to be a spray product so Autobalm for example is out.

BSD, I don't love.

Fusso spray gloss says it might have light fillers but no one really sells it or has stock.

PA rapidwaxx?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Something like kamikaze overcoat or more QD type and price?

Polish angel carnuba arts in various colours?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Nice to see you posting Mr. G and hope you are well. :wave:

I have read (on here) that PA Rapidwaxx fills and also Optimum Car Wax but don’t have any experience of this myself.

Alan W


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Yellow Dave said:


> Something like kamikaze overcoat or more QD type and price?
> 
> Polish angel carnuba arts in various colours?


Was going to say the same... definitely masks them.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks gents. I love the PA range anyway so will get some rapidwax first. Reload also seemed to work well but I know it's slight faults.



Alan W said:


> Nice to see you posting Mr. G and hope you are well. :wave:
> 
> I have read (on here) that PA Rapidwaxx fills and also Optimum Car Wax but don't have any experience of this myself.
> 
> Alan W


Hello Alan! Was thinking about your GP the other day when repairing one. A nostalgia moment! OCW was another mentioned.

Overcoat was another one but I do think it may be slight overkill.

Ordered another gallon of fk425 yesterday for wipedowns where required. An incredible qd still after all these years.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Megs UQW fills light swirls will last for one or two weeks , PA Rapidwaxx give nice warm gloss and it can hide light swirl slightly .


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

Here's a post I did some weeks ago, by far Tac Systems 1-step master, had far the best filling properties and added more gloss. Other products I have tested same procedure as in the post are Megs UQW, Wowows Crystal sealant V3, Carpro reload and DO Sio2 and none came close.

2 more products I want to test when they are back in stock are PA Master sealant and Cosmic spritz.

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=417979

Dave


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Gally!

Not sure if this fits the bill, it's a spray AIO - has some masking properties or I have another product called Endurance

https://www.mitchellandking.com/collections/new-products/products/one


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Is it endurance? Your page didn't load.


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

its ONE ive just ordered some to try out. tbh ive used M&K Glace today and its fantastic stuff. Its a spray wax , goes on and off easy and based on today will lat me forever :lol:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Have a look at this
https://shop.alienmagic.co.uk/top-coat-pro-hydrophobic-ceramic-nano-coat-200ml

Sounds like what your looking for.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Have a look at this
> https://shop.alienmagic.co.uk/top-coat-pro-hydrophobic-ceramic-nano-coat-200ml
> 
> Sounds like what your looking for.


Looks interesting if it does all the description says.

So who's going to be the first to give it a try?

Alan W

EDIT: Just a pity it isn't a spray wax.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

It's been proven in the field by a number of detailers that CarPro Reload has some filling ability... I noted this myself when working on a very knackered Corvette a few years back. I can't compare its effectiveness with Autobalm, but out of all the sprays I've used, it does mask defects to a degree. 

Hope this helps...

- Steampunk


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Steampunk said:


> It's been proven in the field by a number of detailers that CarPro Reload has some filling ability... I noted this myself when working on a very knackered Corvette a few years back. I can't compare its effectiveness with Autobalm, but out of all the sprays I've used, it does mask defects to a degree.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> - Steampunk


To bad that It will last only 2-3 months


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

sm81 said:


> To bad that It will last only 2-3 months


It's actually more peculiar than that... In my own applications, I've seen everything between 5-days and 5-months out of Reload. Real world durability is pretty random... Over CQuartz, I found it didn't last too many days exposed to the rain, but over a perfectly prepped panel on a vehicle that was seldom washed and left outside 24/7, I found several layers once lasted through a whole winter season (Not quite a Scandinavian winter, but an abnormally cold, wet, snowy, salty one for Ohio.) and was still beading alright after 4.5-months. On my own car (Better maintained, and partly sheltered.), durability varies a lot with weather, prep, and washing. Anything between 3-weeks to 4-months...

I personally wouldn't say that Reload isn't durable; it just isn't consistent as some products I've used. Both Hydro2 and Reload can really surprise you sometimes in applications that you'd think there was no way it could survive in, and other times let you down in ones that aren't too taxing. It does respond well to layering; just 1-coat doesn't really cut it if you want it to last. Two to six layers helps, and adds to the filling/darkening effect.

I still use Reload, because there's a lot going for it (Especially as a nice, fast 1-2 punch with Essence.). However, if consistent real-world durability is what you're going for, I've had better luck with some of the older LSP technologies (Hybrid waxes, acrylic sealants, etc.) than the waterborne nano-sealants I've used thus-far. It's not that the new-tech can't sometimes outlast the older tech in side-by-side testing (Sometimes it can.), but if you repeat that same test multiple times with a few weather/care/prep variables changed, the older tech demonstrates much more consistent behavior.

Still... That's assuming long-term durability is the only important factor. Being able to flip a swirled car with just a wash, clay, and spray sealant that has some short-term 'wow' effect with the look, and the initial beading/self-cleaning is quite useful sometimes.

- Steampunk


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Six layers 

Reload was once one of my all-time favorite but not anymore due the lack of it consistency.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

sm81 said:


> Six layers
> 
> Reload was once one of my all-time favorite but not anymore due the lack of it consistency.


I understand completely. We've both been there, done that. I've just been slower to change. 

- Steampunk


----------

